

"My iPhone" (iPhones, Oranges, and Identity Politics) - Jebdm
http://blog.jebdm.net/post/67003892/my-iphone

======
Jebdm
Yeah, I created an account and self-posted, but Zed seems to like you
(<http://www.zedshaw.com/blog/2008-12-25.html>) and I wanted to share.

